
Major Release of OpenSource Content Management System Nodebeats, v1.0 - nodebeats
The Nodebeats Team is very pleased to present you a Major release version v1.0 of Nodebeats, the Content Management System built using MEAN Framework. This release includes the angular-cli implemenation to make building angular code extremely easy and  fast, responsive html template integration using handlebars, database backup restore feature and reduce the number of files by significant amount, by code clean up and project directory structure changes. In the next major release version, we aim to introduce install setup wizard and some other features to make Nodebeats even more flexible and easy to use and also we will create and deploy the docker image of Nodbeats in docker hub so that you won&#x27;t have go through the hassles of configuring the deployment environment. To know more, Go to www.nodebeats.com  for official website and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nodebeats&#x2F;nodebeats for github repository.
======
cjbprime
Could you tag this with a "Show HN:"?

